# Ready Tactical Holsters



## scorpiusdeus (Feb 7, 2007)

Hi guys,

About a year ago I was turned on to Chris at pistolpacking.org and is line of Ready Tactical Holsters for carry an competition.

I ordered two holsters and 2 mag holders. All very nice, all built to order. Lead time was about two months. I think I posted about it here.

I'm here sorry to report that I can no longer recommend Ready Tactical as Holster.

Having had great success with my first order, I placed another order about three months ago.

When I didn't get it in two months, I e-mailed... three times. Now emails bounce back.

I've called a number of times. Last time I got through and was told he would look for my order and call me back. Still nothing. No call back, and now he doesn't even answer the phone.

He's a one man operation and I'm sure that makes it rough, but at least communicate with your customers and answer your phone.

Unfortunately I've read recently in other forums that others are having the same problem.

I just thought you all should know.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Hey thanks for the heads up on pistolpacking.org. Living on a fixed income is bad enought with out getting skinned in the wallet too.


----------

